

Echo Linux : a social news site dedicated to Linux and related topics - fcambus
http://www.echolinux.com

======
fcambus
For your information, the site is using the 8x16 BIOS format font (also
referred as IBM PC Code page 437) in order to mimic the look of textmode
terminals.

